# Anna



## Aushi (Apr 15, 2014)

My new rabbit, Sasha. Only one month old passed on yesterday. While my daughter was in her father's house I took the opportunity to clean the home properly, when I came to check up on her in her cage she was completely limp.

I rushed to the emergency vet and found out she had broken her neck somehow, she died in the veterinarian's clinic. I still don't understand how it could have happened. There's nothing in the housing that could possibly have done it. She had only been a week with us  

Her previous name was Sasha, she had been renamed by my daughter to Anna, because we got a second bun and she called her Elsa.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2014)

Things just happen--we've lost some at a young age with no discernible cause. So sorry for your loss. Binky free little one and rest in peace. :bunnyangel:


----------



## bunnyluvns (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's especially hard when you don't know how it happened. 
:angelandbunny:


----------



## The Mockingjay (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so sorry. I love the names, though. Here is a poem I've written for previous owners of rabbits who are no longer with us.

Your rabbit was special, your rabbit was kind.
Your rabbit will always be in your heart, your mind.
You cared for her, and she in return
Gave you her best, many lessons were learned.

But most of all, I say this, so listen here,
Your rabbit may not anymore be near.
Whoever needs comfort, tell them you know,
That your rabbit has gone to a great bridge of rainbows.


----------



## pani (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh, poor little darling. 

It's so sad that she was taken so soon. Binky free, little Anna. ray:


----------

